# I think I have a problem



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm such NOT a girly girl. It's just strange I've become obsessed with bows for Lola. I've found the perfect daily combo of the soft hair ties with a bow with barrette backing so. Lola actually comes to me in the morning to get her hair done. We've moved to the 7/8 size bows. I have a stash of cute 5/8 bows I'll probably pass on to anyone interested. Anyone else have a...er...collection?


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Lola is a lucky girl to have so many choices! I love bows, but I have two boys. Maybe my next Hav will be a little girl??


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a great collection of bows for Lola!!! I'm into buying different color soft hairbands for Truffles. This makes me think I need to go bow shopping! 😊


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm not sure that Shama is into bows, but ShamaMama is!

Below is an April 2016 photo I took with the bows we ordered from Amazon. I just ordered to new ones in order to continue to have a variety . . .

I would be interested in buying your bows from you, so I'll IM you. What does 5/8 mean?

What soft ties have you found? I can't imagine Shama coming to me to get her top knot done. She still really struggles, and I haven't found a good way to secure the hair other than with the rubber bands which are attached to my bows and these latex-free bands which got good reviews for not pulling out hair.

https://www.amazon.com/Latex-Groomi...ll_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=recent

I continue to have a hard time removing the bands without pulling out Shama's hair. I don't mind cutting out the clear bands to make it easier, but I'm reluctant to cut the bands attached to the bows in case I want to reuse them . . .

Does anyone have good top knot advice? (KarMar, I tried what you suggested, but they come right out of Shama's fine hair.)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles has very silky hair so I need to use clear latex bands before the soft bands or bows. The soft bands would fall out without banding with latex first. I know in the past I always ordered 5/8 size.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh how I wish I had a little girl pup to put bows on. Nino's already called 'she' enough with the long hair, and "boy" bows are trying too hard (trucks and skulls...really?) My next one WILL be a girl 



ShamaMama said:


> Does anyone have good top knot advice? (KarMar, I tried what you suggested, but they come right out of Shama's fine hair.)


Nino has hair on hair, but it is very silky, and with him the tiny terries slip out if they aren't wrapped around 4 times.

Another elastic we have used is the Ouchless Braided Minis by Goodie. They aren't as slick in and out as the terry ones, but they don't hold on as aggressively as a rubber-based one might. They really only tear if it is left in so long that the hair around it begins to mat.

(I was going to attach a photo of Nino after an hour with a terry wrapped only 3 times, but it took me to a page saying I didn't have the security clearances to do so...hmm)


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Ok so... I use 









Super cheap at Sally's Beauty supply. And they break almost be hair!

To remove any band go to the underside of the band and slowly separate the hair and pull down gently






Voilà!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> I'm such NOT a girly girl. It's just strange I've become obsessed with bows for Lola. I've found the perfect daily combo of the soft hair ties with a bow with barrette backing so. Lola actually comes to me in the morning to get her hair done. We've moved to the 7/8 size bows. I have a stash of cute 5/8 bows I'll probably pass on to anyone interested. Anyone else have a...er...collection?


I hate to admit it, but I'm the same with Miss Panda... I've got a drawer full of bows for her in my grooming caddy!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Truffles is beautiful! Thanks for the video, katscleancutdogs! Impressive how she holds her head still . . .


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Thanks! Months of practice. She still gets impatient if I go too slow. I've been doing her topknot for less than a year though so there is hope, especially since you started so young. When she was a puppy I used to put clips in her hair but Lollipop would eat them out.
I just started growing her hair out last May. Before that I kept her in a really short puppy type cut.
When I started grooming professionally.. I decided to try my hand at leaving her in full coat.. It took a year before it looked good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow i'm happy for Lola I'm gorgeous about this beautiful collection.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I switched up to barrettes because, even though I was careful, the ones with bands don't last. I've bought most of my bows on Etsy, and you can request barrettes with most. I prefer the French clip for security. If I'm spending $5-8 per bow, I want them to last a long time. Lola and Watson romp constantly. I've tried alligator clips and metal barrettes. They've all been lost, usually in the first use. 

With the cloth ties, I have to loop four times, and I'll still need to redo her hair at least a couple times, but it's fast and easy to do. The barrette actually helps it stay. If we're going anywhere where she needs to look put together, rubber hair bands are the only way to go. 

Shamamama, 5/8 and 7/8 are ribbon widths. If you pm me your address, you'll have some new bows. Lola wore the smaller ones up to a few months ago. Shama looks like a tiny girl. They'll look perfect.

The ones on the right have two bands left on them. The ones in the middle are down to one band, and the ones on the left have no bands left. I'm sure it would be easy to attach a barrette or clip (you can buy for cheap on Amazon, but I'm lazy and using larger bows now. You can see the size of the American flag one is larger. That's a 7/8 width. The gingham one on the bottom has a French clip barrette and the leopard print one above has an alligator clip. Those were two of my favorites, and I've had multiples of both.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Those are really cute bows. I like the spider one on the right for Halloween! And yes, that gingham one is precious.

Two bands? You have to manage to get the band in her hair twice? And how do you attach a barrette or clip? That seems pretty complicated to me . . . I suppose there's a website.

Hmm, I just found this website. It said the second band is just for back-up if the first band breaks. (I'm sure you probably knew that, but maybe others didn't.)

About Us : Dog Bows, Quality Dog Bows - Yorkie, Maltese, Shih Tzu - by BowBiz

That site would have been useful to me at the beginning. At that time, I googled "top knots," but I didn't think to google "how to put a bow in your dog's hair!"

And here's a site that shows you how to attach a barrette to a bow with a hot glue gun (which I don't have and don't really want as I'm no sort of craft person . . .)






I'm excited at the thought of getting your bows. You can bet I'll post a series of Shama wearing them! Did you receive my PM?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

These are the ones I use:






They are on a single elastic, but when you get 50 bows for $13, you can afford to throw them away! 

I use a regular band underneath. These are the ones I like best, because I find the ones from Sally's to be too long, and need to go around too many times:

https://www.cherrybrook.com/lainee-limited-latex-bands-350ct-tube-medium/

Then I put the one on the bow over the regular one. I tend to re-do their hair daily, and if I take the bow out at night, it is rarely tangled in any hair, and I can usually get it out cleanly. I think I've only cut the band on about 3 of them, and have been using them since I started putting Panda's hair up. I always cut the underneath band out to prevent any hair loss. I use very sharp cuticle scissors, use the point to lift just one wrap of the band, and then cut when I'm sure no hair is in the way. I used to use the terry bands on Kodi, but the girls just pull them out of his hair. 

Here's a picture of Panda when her hair was first long enough to get up, wearing, I think, her first bow! I don't think she was totally thrilled at the time, but now she's used to them  We can't use them for obedience or showing, so they are just for around home!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the help, Karen. So far I have ordered two sets of the same Yagopet bows you get and have been happy with them. Soon I'll have Boomana's hand-me-downs. Woo hoo! So excited!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Love the bows! I've been using only the little scrunchies. I guess I'll have to graduate to bows! I like the idea of having one with a barrette.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Boomana's bows arrived in the mail yesterday, and Shama is already wearing one! I'm so excited! (I just can't wait for the day when Shama doesn't struggle when I'm doing her top knot though!) The first photo shows her second set of 50 Yagopet bows that arrived right after she was spayed on 7/25 (so I only took the photo yesterday), and the second photo shows the bows we received from Boomana and Lola. Thank you so much, Boomana!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would so love to see Molly with a top knot and bow. She so hates being brushed and fussed over that I am sure she would not be a happy camper if I grew out her hair and did it. So I guess I will just have to enjoy looking at all your cute little dogs with their top knots!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL I love it. How can such pretty little Havanese girls not have a huge bow collection. <3


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She looks adorable! I can't believe how big they look on her. They were too small on Lola.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Too funny! Thanks again!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

You're very welcome


----------

